# Corsair Force F60 Defekt



## longtom (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Force F60 hat sich gestern abend verabschiedet , habe schon alles versucht vom SATA Kabel wechsel bis hin zu einem anderen Rechner aber die Platte wird im Bios schon nicht mehr erkannt . 
Mein Problem bei der Sache ist der Kaufbeleg nicht mehr auffindbar ist und ich nun nicht weiß ob in diesem Fall eine RMA möglich ist .


----------



## longtom (20. Februar 2012)

Guckt hier auch mal jemand rein ?


----------



## Rail (25. März 2012)

Nein vergiss es.


----------



## longtom (25. März 2012)

Und somit ist das Forum um eine Sinnfreie Antwort reicher !!


----------



## Rail (27. März 2012)

Sinnfrei ist dieses Forum.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

@Rail: Ein Forum ist eine Community - es besteht nicht nur aus Mods & Admins!
Sinnfrei ist lediglich Deine Kommentierung. - In Foren hilft einem auch die Community - ist dies nicht möglich bei spezifischen Antworten, greift man auf den direkten Support zurück:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

Was auch jeder als Algemeinwissen versteht - habe ich ein Problem mit einem Produkt und die Community kann mir nicht helfen und die Supporter sind "vorübergehend mit anderen Aufgaben ausgelastet" greift man
auf den Basis Support zurück der einem innerhalb von Stunden Antwortet und hilft!


----------

